# Hifi-Verstärker im Schrank - Abwärme und möglicher Lüftereinbau



## Star_KillA (4. Dezember 2016)

*Hifi-Verstärker im Schrank - Abwärme und möglicher Lüftereinbau*

Hallo Leute,
ich werde bald einen Verstärker mit 200W Leistung in einen Schrank verfrachten, von dort steuert er 2 StandLS an. 
Nun habe ich mir Gedanken mit der Abwärme gemacht. Ist diese überhaupt bedenklich , und wenn ja, wie geht man am besten dagegen vor ? 
Ich habe überlegt einen Lüfter in den Schrank einzubauen, dafür bräuchte ich dann aber noch eine Stromversorgung von 230 auf 12 V. 
Außerdem habe ich überlegt in die Rückwände Löcher zu bohren , eins nach unten und eins weiter oben, dieses obere würde dann den Lüfter bekommen. 
Man könnte mit Konvektion also Luftströmung nach oben durch Wärme Arbeiten und ein schräges Brett anbringen, dass die Luft quasi oben hinausdrückt. 

Soweit meine Gedanken,was sagt ihr dazu ?


----------



## Narbennarr (4. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Hifi-Verstärker im Schrank - Abwärme und möglicher Lüftereinbau*

Sobald ein Lüfter zum Einsatz ist das Thema "warme luft steigt nach oben" quasi gegessen. Der Auftrieb bei diesen Temperaturen und der Strecke so gering, das selbst der langsamste Lüfter den Efekt aufheben würde. Da ein AVR/Verstärker jedoch seine gesamte Wärme nach oben hin abgiebt, ist es natürlich dennoch sinnig den Lüfter eher weiter oben zu positionieren.

12V sind natürlich heftig, da viele Lüfter da schon ordentlich krach machen. Ich würde einen guten Airflowlüfter nehmen (HF-14 von Fractal) und ihn mit 5V versorgen. Am einfachsten gehts das mit einem Handy/USB-Ladegerät. Einfach die Stecker ab und die Kabel zusammen machen -> zack Lüfter läuft per 5V an der Steckdose


----------



## Stryke7 (4. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Hifi-Verstärker im Schrank - Abwärme und möglicher Lüftereinbau*

Bei 200W wird sich die Abwärme in Grenzen halten, ein langsamer Lüfter würde da reichen. 

Ich würde das Netzteil dafür nehmen:
Universal Netzteil Ladegerat NTS einstellbar 3V-12V 2100mA 6 Adapter 30W  | eBay

Dann kannst du den Lüfter etwas runtersteuern.


----------



## Olstyle (4. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Hifi-Verstärker im Schrank - Abwärme und möglicher Lüftereinbau*

Was für einen Verstärker hast du denn? Klasse A wäre wirklich bedenklich. Klasse D hat meist einen anständigen Wirkungsgrad, da würde es vielleicht auch ohne Extrakühlung gehen.


----------



## Maqama (4. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Hifi-Verstärker im Schrank - Abwärme und möglicher Lüftereinbau*

Ich habe bis vor kurzem noch einen alten Onkyo A-8780 (25 Jahre alt) genutzt.
Dieser stand frei auf meinem Schreibtisch und wurde schon sehr warm nach einigen Stunden Betrieb.
Da konnte man sich die Hände gut dran wärmen.

Ich habe jetzt einen neuen Onkyo TX-8150, welcher auch nur noch 30W anstatt 45W aus der Dose saugt.
Dieser wird selbst nach Stunden kaum warm, arbeitet wohl einfach effizienter.

Je nachdem was du für einen nutzt würde ich erstmal beobachten, wie sich die Temps im Schrank verhalten.
Warm werden die immer, wenn es zu "krass" wird, kannst du ja immer noch einen Lüfter einbauen.
Eventuell reicht es, einfach nach hinten ein Loch auszuschneiden.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (4. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Hifi-Verstärker im Schrank - Abwärme und möglicher Lüftereinbau*

Wie sieht denn das Fach aus in dem der Verstärker stehen soll, wie viel Platz ist dort und kann es ev. nicht sinnvoller sein einfach im kompletten Fach auf eine Rückwand zu verzichten. Mein AV Receiver ( AVR X3000 und davor der AVR 2803 ) steht quasi in einem Rack und nicht viele Zentimeter darüber hockt schon der Center ( aber keine Rückwand mehr ) . Die Anordnung hat seit Ewigkeiten noch nicht zu Problemen geführt.

Vielleicht mal ein Bild zeigen?


----------



## Narbennarr (4. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Hifi-Verstärker im Schrank - Abwärme und möglicher Lüftereinbau*

Also mein AVR (Yamaha RX475) hat "Probleme" gemacht. Stand etwas eng...und alle 3 Stunden -> zack aus. Ohne Meldung etc. Neues Fach -> zack aus. War dabei aber gefühlt kalt. Frei gestellt -> zack aus....nach 3 Stunden. 
Gemacht, getan, gesucht: Auto-Standby war auf 180 min gesetzt 

so back 2 topic^^


----------



## cerbero (4. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Hifi-Verstärker im Schrank - Abwärme und möglicher Lüftereinbau*

Keine Rückwand im Schrank & Tür vorne bei Betrieb geöffnet -> Nie Probleme mit meinem V1900 gehabt. Und das ohne Lüfter oder sonstiges. *- *da ist meine Fernbedienung für das Ding schneller hops gegangen.(Naja, wenn ich "laut" mach, riecht man den doch etwas wärmer werden  )

Edit:Warum auch immer der Text teilweise fett war...


----------



## Star_KillA (4. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Hifi-Verstärker im Schrank - Abwärme und möglicher Lüftereinbau*

Hey, es ist dieses Gerät. Wie ich so höre ist das mit den 2 Löchern und der Schrägen quatsch ? 
Soll der Lüfter raus oder reinblasen ? Das was ich bis jetzt über die Jahre hier gelernt habe war, dass man für Unterdruck sorgen soll, da sich neue kalte Luft schon irgendwo findet
wenn die Warme erstmal weg ist. Ist das so ?

LG


----------



## Abductee (4. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Hifi-Verstärker im Schrank - Abwärme und möglicher Lüftereinbau*

Es gibt auch leise 12V-Lüfter, da muss man nicht zwangsläufig mit 5V arbeiten.
(wenig Drehzahl vom Werk)

Produktvergleich Arctic F8 Silent 80mm, Noctua NF-R8 redux-1200 80mm | Geizhals Deutschland
Produktvergleich Arctic F12 Silent 120mm, EKL Alpenföhn Basic 120mm, Scythe Grand Flex 120 800rpm, Noctua NF-S12B redux-700 120mm | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Stryke7 (4. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Hifi-Verstärker im Schrank - Abwärme und möglicher Lüftereinbau*



Star_KillA schrieb:


> Hey, es ist dieses Gerät. Wie ich so höre ist das mit den 2 Löchern und der Schrägen quatsch ?
> Soll der Lüfter raus oder reinblasen ? Das was ich bis jetzt über die Jahre hier gelernt habe war, dass man für Unterdruck sorgen soll, da sich neue kalte Luft schon irgendwo findet
> wenn die Warme erstmal weg ist. Ist das so ?
> 
> LG



Ob du rein oder raus bläst wird am Ende keinen Unterschied machen. 

Ich kenne die Gegebenheiten nicht ...   ein bisschen Platz für den Luftaustausch muss schon sein. Wie du das anstellst, hängt vom Schrank ab  
Falls du große Spalte hast, oder "Grifflöcher", würde das bestimmt schon reichen. 

Denk nur dran, dass es wenig Sinn macht wenn Ein- und Auslasslöcher gleich beieinander liegen.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (5. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Hifi-Verstärker im Schrank - Abwärme und möglicher Lüftereinbau*

Wie sieht denn das Schrankfach aus, Größe ( wie viel Platz um das Gerät ) und Abstand zur Wand?


----------



## Narbennarr (5. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Hifi-Verstärker im Schrank - Abwärme und möglicher Lüftereinbau*



Star_KillA schrieb:


> Hey, es ist dieses Gerät. Wie ich so höre ist das mit den 2 Löchern und der Schrägen quatsch ?
> Soll der Lüfter raus oder reinblasen ? Das was ich bis jetzt über die Jahre hier gelernt habe war, dass man für Unterdruck sorgen soll, da sich neue kalte Luft schon irgendwo findet
> wenn die Warme erstmal weg ist. Ist das so ?
> 
> LG



Viel unterschied ists nicht, aber ich würde rausblasen. So ziehst du die gestaute Warme luft raus, frische kommt automatisch von vorne nach. Wenn du hinterm Schrank reinblasend machst, holst dir auch sicher ne Menge staub


----------



## Deimos (5. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Hifi-Verstärker im Schrank - Abwärme und möglicher Lüftereinbau*

Kenne das Modell leider nicht. Kommt imo extrem drauf an, wie heiss der wird.

Bei meinem älteren Onkyo konnte man kaum hinfassen, weils dermassen heiss war (Onkyo TX-SR805).  Den hätte ich nie in einen Schrank gestellt. Beim aktuellen AVR hätte ich wiederum wenig Bedenken, der wird nicht mal handwarm.

Ich würde den Sony mal reinstellen und beobachten, wie sich die Temperaturen entwicklen. Da noch Lüfter etc. zu verbauen, wäre für meinen Geschmack etwas viel Gebastel.


----------



## Narbennarr (5. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Hifi-Verstärker im Schrank - Abwärme und möglicher Lüftereinbau*

Wenn der Reveiver n USB Anschluss hat, kann man den Lüfter so direkt da dran hängen  Dann geht er nur an, wenn der Verstärker/AVR läuft


----------



## Star_KillA (5. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Hifi-Verstärker im Schrank - Abwärme und möglicher Lüftereinbau*

Ist leider aus 1993 
Bilder vom Schrank kommen später


----------



## Abductee (5. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Hifi-Verstärker im Schrank - Abwärme und möglicher Lüftereinbau*

Gibts die Möglichkeit einer Master/Slave-Steckerleiste?


----------



## Star_KillA (7. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Hifi-Verstärker im Schrank - Abwärme und möglicher Lüftereinbau*

Die Namen sind mir nicht geläufig , was heißt das ?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (7. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Hifi-Verstärker im Schrank - Abwärme und möglicher Lüftereinbau*

Hier findest du die gewünschten Infos dazu.


----------



## Star_KillA (8. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Hifi-Verstärker im Schrank - Abwärme und möglicher Lüftereinbau*

Sehr geil Danke, habe schon gedacht ich muss sowas selber löten.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (8. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Hifi-Verstärker im Schrank - Abwärme und möglicher Lüftereinbau*

Nö muss man nicht wirklich, moderne Geräte beherrschen so etwas ja auch schon im Ansatz. Ich selber nutze davon eine antike Form, den Hifi Timer
Na was macht der Schrank, ist der so Fotoscheu?


----------



## Star_KillA (10. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Hifi-Verstärker im Schrank - Abwärme und möglicher Lüftereinbau*

Der Verstärker kam erst gestern an, daher leider noch keine Zeit gehabt um ihn reinzustellen und ein Foto zu machen. Habe ihn auch erstmal woanders angeschlossen um zu gucken ob er überhaupt geht und will ihn wegen des tollen Klangs gar nicht mehr abnehmen. 
Mal in dem Sinne (wegen der Verkablung) noch eine andere Frage: Kann das Gerät schaden nehmen, wenn es über einen Killswitch aka ferngesteuerte Steckdose ausgeschaltet wird, und nicht vorher in den Standbymodus versetzt wurde ?
Ich will den Prozess halt so einfach wie möglich machen, und ein Knopfdruck auf die Fernbedienung verhindert, dass ich die Tür aufmachen und mich bücken muss. (Klingt trivial, aber ich mags "perfekt")


----------



## Dr Bakterius (10. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Hifi-Verstärker im Schrank - Abwärme und möglicher Lüftereinbau*

Ich nutze seit 1979 solche Timer und bisher hatte ich keinerlei Probleme mit den angeschlossenen Geräten trotz dem kalten Entzug des Stromes. Der Vorgänger von meinem Receiver hing da fast 11 Jahre dran.
Hifi verstecken ist doch schon fast pervers


----------



## Star_KillA (10. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Hifi-Verstärker im Schrank - Abwärme und möglicher Lüftereinbau*

Die timer funktionieren nur wie eine Zeitschaltsteckdose ?  Zumindest interpretiere ich die Bilder so.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (10. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Hifi-Verstärker im Schrank - Abwärme und möglicher Lüftereinbau*

Auf der einen Seite per Schaltuhr ( hochschrecken oder eindösen ) oder einfach als an / aus für die gesamte Anlage ( bei mir hängen dort noch Phono und Tape dran ). Damit ist es quasi wie so eine Steckdosenleiste wo ein Master die weiteren Steckdosen ansteuert nur eben stylischer


----------



## Star_KillA (20. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Hifi-Verstärker im Schrank - Abwärme und möglicher Lüftereinbau*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das Foto ist nun da. Nach hinten ist kein Stück Luft, aber die Wand kommt zumindest in Teilen noch raus.


----------



## Stryke7 (20. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Hifi-Verstärker im Schrank - Abwärme und möglicher Lüftereinbau*

Da müssen doch allein für die Kabelverlegung Löcher rein, oder? 

Und der zusätzliche Platz oberhalb des Verstärkers wird auch schon einiges tun. Bis die ganze Luft sich deutlich erwärmt, dürfte einige Zeit vergehen.


----------



## NeilPatrickHarris (21. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Hifi-Verstärker im Schrank - Abwärme und möglicher Lüftereinbau*

Also ich habe meinen A/V Receiver (älterer Onkyo, TR-SX607) schon seit gut zwei Jahren in einem deutlich kleineren Schank stehen als deiner und keinerlei Probleme feststellen können.

Der Schrank ist nahezu voll, neben dem Receiver ist da noch ein BLuRay Player drin, eine NVIDIA Shield und eine SqueezeBox. Klar, wenn der Verstärker an ist wird es warm da drin, aber das wars auch.

Nicht vergessen: Je höher die Temperatur im Inneren, desto größer auch die Abgabe an die erstliche Umgebung. Daher gleicht sich das irgendwann aus. Und 35°C muss so ein Gerät auch aushalten, wie soll es sonst in manchen asiatischen Ländern überhaupt angehen?


----------



## huhlian (22. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Hifi-Verstärker im Schrank - Abwärme und möglicher Lüftereinbau*

ich habe auf Google bilder gesucht und merke die Server-Gehäuse-Lüfter ziemlich effizient ist.
hier habe ich eine günstige Variante gesehen, Monster, oder?
https://www.servershop24.de/kompone...n-unit-dl360-g5-dl365-g1-412212-001/a-105924/


----------



## Dr Bakterius (22. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Hifi-Verstärker im Schrank - Abwärme und möglicher Lüftereinbau*

Solche Turbinen? 
Ich sehe da kaum Platz für Lüfter und die Rückwand würde für das gesamte Fach entfernen. Verbleibt da überhaupt noch genügend Platz bei geschlossener Tür und Verkabelung zur Wand?


----------



## NeilPatrickHarris (22. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Hifi-Verstärker im Schrank - Abwärme und möglicher Lüftereinbau*



huhlian schrieb:


> ich habe auf Google bilder gesucht und merke die Server-Gehäuse-Lüfter ziemlich effizient ist.
> hier habe ich eine günstige Variante gesehen, Monster, oder?


Monsterlaut vor allem.

Auf Volllast klingen die Dinger wie ein Düsenjet. Für TopGun vielleicht ganz cool, aber ich glaube sonst nervt es eher.


----------



## blautemple (22. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Hifi-Verstärker im Schrank - Abwärme und möglicher Lüftereinbau*

Verstärker und A/V-Receiver verbrauchen doch eh fast nichts, da würde ich mir echt keine Gedanken machen?


----------



## T-Drive (22. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Hifi-Verstärker im Schrank - Abwärme und möglicher Lüftereinbau*

200W Sinusleistung an 8 Ohm  Willst du die etwa stundenlang fahren ? selbst bei schlechtem Wirkungsgrad ist das heftig 

Mein Receiver hat weniger Platz und da gibts jahrelang schon keine Probleme -wärmetechnisch. Hinten eine großzügige Aussparung für die Verkabelung, auch für die Geräte darüber, das reicht, die Vorderseite ist auch nicht Luftdicht.
Oder Rückwand ganz raus und mit Eckwinkeln das Schränkle wieder stabilisieren.


----------



## Star_KillA (26. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Hifi-Verstärker im Schrank - Abwärme und möglicher Lüftereinbau*

Ich merke, die Zuversicht ist groß  ich werde beobachten und berichten


----------

